# Problem mit replaceAll



## Sanix (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe versucht für einen Javascript aufruf die '"' zu escapen. Wenn ich es wie folgt versuche:

```
jsString = jsString.replaceAll("\"", "\\\\\"");
```

Wird im HTML - Quelltext "blabal "blabal" zu "blabal \\"blaba"
Da es doppelt escaped wird, bringt es nichts. 

Wende ich folgenden Code an:

```
jsString = jsString.replaceAll("\"", "\\\"");
```

Wird im HTML - Quelltext "blabal "blabal" zu "blabal "blaba"
Somit wird es gar nicht escaped. Ich will aber, dass es nur einmal escaped wird, nicht doppelt oder gar nicht. Ich weiss nicht woran es liegt, wenn ich es mit Sysout ausgebe, wird es korrekt gemacht.


----------



## André Uhres (8. Mai 2006)

replaceAll("\"", "\\\\\"")
wird bei mir zu:
\"blabal \"blabal\"


----------



## Sanix (8. Mai 2006)

Ja hatte einen dummen Fehler gemacht. Nachfolgend habe ich ich \ durch \\ ausgetauscht.
Danke


----------

